# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Ράτσες περιστεριών

## lazaros

Τα περιστέρια χωρίζονται στης εξής κατηγορίες:
ENGLISH:UTILITY PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS DE FORME.
DEUTSCH:FORMENTAUBEN.

ENGLISH:WATTLE PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS CARONCULÉS.
DEUTSCH:WARZENTAUBEN.

ENGLISH:UTILITY PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS TYPE POULE.
DEUTSCH:HUHNTAUBEN.

ENGLISH :: OUTER / CROPPER.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS BOULANTS.
DEUTSCH:KRÖPFER.

ENGLISH:COLOUR PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS DE COULEUR.
DEUTSCH:FARBENTAUBEN.

ENGLISH:TRUMPETER.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS TAMBOURS.
DEUTSCH:TROMMELTAUBEN.


ENGLISH:STRUCTURE PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS DE STRUCTURE.
DEUTSCH:STRUKTURTAUBEN.


ENGLISH:OWLS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS CRAVATE.
DEUTSCH:MÖVCHEN.

ENGLISH:TUMBLER AND HIGHFLIERS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS CULBUTANTS ET HAUT VOLANTS.
DEUTSCH:TÜMMLER UND HOCHFLIEGER.

----------


## lazaros

Χαρακτηριστικά περιστέρια από την κάθε κατηγορία.
ENGLISH:UTILITY PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS DE FORME.
DEUTSCH:FORMENTAUBEN.

Είναι περιστέρια που τα έφτιαξε ο άνθρωπος για το κρέας τους.

----------


## lazaros

ENGLISH:WATTLE PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS CARONCULÉS.
DEUTSCH:WARZENTAUBEN.

Το χαρακτηριστικό τους είναι οι πτυχές που έχουν στο ράμφος και γύρω από τα μάτια.

----------


## lazaros

ENGLISH:UTILITY PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS TYPE POULE.
DEUTSCH:HUHNTAUBEN.

Είναι υποκατηγορία της πρώτης κατηγορίας.
Εδώ τα περιστέρια φέρνουν πιο πολύ σε κοτόπουλα και πολλή σωστά οι Γάλλοι τα λένε POULE (κοτόπουλο).
Από περιστέρια για κρέας έχουν γίνει καθαρά παριστέρια εκθέσεων.

----------


## lazaros

ENGLISH :: OUTER / CROPPER.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS BOULANTS.
DEUTSCH:KRÖPFER.

Το χαρακτηριστικό τους είναι ότι μπορούν μόνα τους ή να τα βοηθήσουμε εμείς(φυσώντας μέσα στο ράμφος τους) να μεγαλώσουν την γούσα τους.

----------


## lazaros

ENGLISH:COLOUR PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS DE COULEUR.
DEUTSCH:FARBENTAUBEN.

'Οπως λέει και το όνομα τους προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν περιστέρια με διάφορα χρώματα και σχέδια.

----------


## lazaros

ENGLISH:TRUMPETER.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS TAMBOURS.
DEUTSCH:TROMMELTAUBEN.

Το χαρακτηριστικό τους είναι ένας θόρυβος σαν τύμπανο που κάνουν.

----------


## lazaros

ENGLISH:STRUCTURE PIGEONS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS DE STRUCTURE.
DEUTSCH:STRUKTURTAUBEN.

Χαρακτηριστικό είναι η σωματοδομή του περιστεριού.

----------


## lazaros

ENGLISH:OWLS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS CRAVATE.
DEUTSCH:MÖVCHEN.

Σ'αυτά τα περιστέρια το χαρακτηριστικό είναι ο φιόγκος-η γραβάτα(κάποια πούπουλα που προεξέχουν στο λαιμό).
Τα δικά μας παπαγαλάκια.

----------


## lazaros

ENGLISH:TUMBLER AND HIGHFLIERS.
FRANCAIS :: IGEONS CULBUTANTS ET HAUT VOLANTS.
DEUTSCH:TÜMMLER UND HOCHFLIEGER.

Το χαρακτηριστικό εδώ είναι ότι τα περιστέρια πετάνε σε μεγάλο ύψος(HIGHFLIERS).Πολλά είδη πετάνε τόσο ψηλά που δεν τα βλέπει με γυμνό μάτι.( η δικιά μας βούτα.).
Ή είναι ανατρεπόμενα(TUMBLER),(Ντονέκι)  .
Ή μπορεί να είναι και συνδυασμός.

----------


## lazaros

Σε κάποια πόστ μας δείχνεις κάποια περιστέρια και μας λες, να η μία  ράτσα(είναι ένα τζινί), να η άλλη(είναι ένα κυψένη) και να και η τρίτη(ένα μελί).
Και πολλές φορές επαναλαμβάνεις ότι έχεις όλες της ράτσες.
Μας δείχνεις τζινιά-κυψένια-μελιά περιστέρια.
Ποιός σου είπε ότι οι ράτσες πάνε σύμφωνα με τα χρώματα των περιστεριών.
Την ράτσα την δημιουργεί ο άνθρωπος.
Πως γίνεται μια ράτσα.
Κάποιος ξεκινάει  με δύο,τρία,χίλια περιστέρια(Το χίλια σχήμα λόγου).(Ξεκινάει με καλά περιστέρια,αυτό θα στο αναλύσω και σε άλλο πόστ).
Μετά από λίγα χρόνια ή πολλά χρόνια,χωρίς να βάλει μέσα άλλα περιστέρια(άλλα αίματα),αρχίσει να έχει όχι καλα,άλλά άριστα αποτελέσματα σε αγώνες που παίρνει μέρος.
Και το κυριώτερο περιστέρια που πουλάει σε άλλους εκτροφείς έχουν και αυτοί άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Και η ράτσα αποδεικνύεται μόνο με το pedigree.( Γενεολογικό δέντρο).

----------


## lazaros

Αυτά είναι κάποια πουλιά από τα αντίστοιχα στελέχη (ράτσες) και έχουν το όνομα του δημιουργού τους.
Σου έγραψα δύο χαρακτηριστικές ράτσες(Υπάρχον αρκετές).
Jan Arden θεωρούνται τα καλύτερα  Περιστέρια  μεγάλων αποστάσεων.
Janssen Θεωρούνται τα καλύτερα περιστέρια μικρών αποστάσεων(sprint) και μεσαίων αποστάσεων.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

Nεκτάριε και Λάζαρε καλησπέρα.Στο παρελθόν οταν γράφατε στο φόρουμ που έκλεισε πάντα διάβαζα αυτά που γράφατε.Να σας πω πρώτα οτι μετά απο 15 χρονια τώρα ξαναασχολούμαι πάλι με περιστέρια και πιο σαφές απο τον Οκτώβριο του 2009.Τί θέλω να σας πω.Μάλλον πολλά που έγραψα δεν θα καταλάβατε.Όταν είπα για τις ράτσες δεν είπα οτι καθορίζονται απο το χρώμα του περιστεριού. Δηλ. εκεί που λέω για το γαλάτσι και το τσακάλι που καί τα δύο είναι περιστέρια που τα θυμάμαι απο την δεκαετία του 80. Όταν λέω μόνο το χρώμα αλλάζει εννοώ οτι τα περιστέρια απο αξία πετάγματος είναι το ίδιο. Αλλά μόνο το χρώμα τους είναι η διαφορά; Και θα ξέρετε πόσο χάλια περιστέρια είναι στο πέταγμα; Γι' αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα γερμανικά ήταν περιστέρια προς αποφυγή. Εξ' ου και αυτό που έλεγαν οι περιστεράδες (γερμαναράδες). Όσο κάτι άλλο που λέω και εκεί φοβάμαι δεν κατάλαβες. (είπες οτι λέω μέλι κτλ). 'Οταν λέω π.χ. αυτή είναι βούτα ντούσκα, ντούσκα είναι ο τύπος; Δηλ τις μαύρες γραμμές που κάνει στα φτερά. Εδώ να σε πω οτι πολλοί τύποι περιστεριών έχουν άλλη ονομασία στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα και άλλη στη Νότια Ελλάδα; Έχεις ονομάσει τις ράτσες με την επιστημονική τους ονομασία. Έχω δώσει σε άλλο ποστ πηγή που αναφέρει πολλές ράτσες περιστεριών. Ψάξε και θα το δεις. Τα ονόματα που έδωσα εγώ για τις ράτσες είναι τα ονόματα που χρησιμοποιεί ο περισσότερος κόσμος των περιστεράδων; Δηλ. λες για τη ράτσα περιστεριών που έκαναν για το κρέας. Αυτά τα περιστέρια θέλω να σε ρωτήσω πώς τα ξέρουν όλοι οι περιστεράδες σαν την ονομασία που έγραψες (που είναι αυτή) ή σαν κοτοπερίστερα; Για τις κατηγορίες των περιστεριών, οι βασικές δεν είναι αυτές που αναφέρω; Πόστες όταν λέω και εδώ φοβάμαι οτι δεν κατάλαβες; Εννοώ γενικά όλα τα περιστέρια του θεάματος, δηλ. αυτά που είναι (για χαβά) τώρα αυτά έτσι όπως τα έγραψες και εσύ σωστά είναι αλλά με τον όρο πόστες εννοούμε πιο γενικά αυτά τα περιστέρια.  Δηλ. αυτά που αναφέρεις για τα βούτα (οτι πετούν σε μεγάλο ύψος.........) πού δεν συμφωνείς με αυτά που είπα; Για τ;α κοτοπερίστερα, παγωνάτα, κ.α. οι περισσότεροι περιστεράδες σε ποιά κατηγορία περιστεριών πιο γενικά τα βάζουν; Δεν είναι στα διακοσμητικά; Εχτές το βράδυ πήγα στον σύλλογο 05 του Ευόσμου και βρήκα τους εκτροφείς που με είπες. Ναί, έχουν καλά περιστέρια. Με έδειξαν με περιοδικό εκτροφείς απο την Ευρώπη. Κορυφαίοι. Ένας που πήρε περιστέρι απο έναν απο αυτούς το πλήρωσε 3000 ευρώ. Στα ταχυδρονικά περιστέρια θα συμφωνήσω με αυτά που μου είπες. Μόνο σε ένα δεν συμφωνώ. Εκεί που λες οτι οι πολλές προπονήσεις δεν κάνουν τη διαφορά σε ένα μουλάρι και............. Ένα θέλω να σε ρωτήσω ας πούμε οτι απο μία συγκεκριμένη περιοχή 80 χιλιομέτρων ένα μουλάρι έχει 100 πτήσεις και ένα αραβικό δεν έχει καμία αλλά είναι αραβικό.  Αν τα αφήσεις μαζί ποιό πιστεύεις θα έρθει πρώτο; Εγώ προσωπικά θα στοιχημάτιζα στο μουλάρι. Εδώ Λάζαρε να με συμπαθάς αλλά πιστεύω οτι όλοι αυτοί που πάνε τα περιστέρια τους συνέχεια για προπονήσεις δεν πάνε τζάμπα; Κατά τα άλλα θα συμφωνήσω με αυτά που μου είπες στους ταχυδρόμους. Λάζαρε και Νεκτάριε περιμένω να μάθω πώς δημιουργούμε τις ράτσες. Και θα χαρώ να μιλήσουμε αν θέλετε και τηλεφωνικά κάποια στιγμή. Με εκτίμηση στα πρόσωπά σας, Νίκος.

----------


## lazaros

Φίλε Νίκο με το παράδειγμα με το μουλάρι τι ήθελα να σου πω?
Ότι αν έχεις κακής ποιότητας περιστέρια τώρα και μετά από 30 χρόνια θα έχεις κακής ποιότητας περιστέρια.
Θα παίρνεις μέρος σε αγώνες,απλώς για να παίρνεις.
Αν θες κάποτε (και το κάποτε δεν είναι μετά από πολλά χρόνια) να πρωταγωνιστήσεις στο σύλλογο σου και γιατί όχι και πανελλαδικά(στο εύχομαι με όλη μου την καρδιά)πρέπει να βάλεις βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη για να πάρεις καλά πουλιά.

----------


## lazaros

Αυτό το παράδειγμα(με το μουλάρι) γιατί στο είπα?
Πήρα αφορμή από ένα πόστ που είπες ότι θα πάρεις μέρος στο AS GOLDEN PIGEONS RACE (Του Ασλανίδη) και τα παιδιά σου είπαν καλή επιτυχία.
Εσύ τους απάντησες ότι τώρα ξεκινάω,είμαι στην αρχή,παίρνουν μέρος άνθρωποι με τριάντα χρόνια πείρα κλπ.κλπ.
Εγω σου λέω ότι ξεκινάς τώρα, σήμερα να ασχολείσαι με ταχυδρόμους και φέρνεις ένα ζευγάρι καλό από έναν εξαιρετικό ξένο εκτροφέα.
Παίρνεις τα πιτσούνια και τα στέλνεις στον Ασλανίδη.
Έχεις πιθανότητες να κερδίσεις όσες έχει και ο καλύτερος που θα πάρει μέρος.

Υ.Γ.Φυσικά και το Άτι θέλει προπόνηση.
Αλλά το Άτι θα κάνει μια προπόνηση και θα μάθει την διαδρομή και θα σου έρθει με ταχύτητα 1,6 για 80 χιλιόμετρα με την δεύτερη φορά.
Ενώ το μουλάρι θα την κάνει 100 φορές και θα σου έρχεται με 1,06

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

συμφονω.εδω να πουμε δυο λογια για να καταλαβουν τα μελη του greekbird club.για τους αγωνες που κανουν με τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.ας πουμε οτι σημετεχεις με 100 περιστερια οταν τα μετραν το χρονο που κανουν μετραν το 30 της εκατο των περιστεριων.δηλ.μπορη το πρωτο περιστερι που θα ερθη απο τον αγωνα να ειναι δικο σου,δεν συμενη οτι νηκισες γιατι?μετραν τον χρονο και απο το τελευτεο που θα ερθη.δηλ.απο τα 100 μολις ερθη το 30 τοτε κληνη ο χρονος σου.αυτος ειναι ο κανονισμος.το πρωτο που θα ερθη το ονομαζουν ασσο.αυτο συμενη οτι καπιος εκτρωφεας που συμετεχη σε αγωνες μπορη να εχει τους πιο πολους ασσους αλλα να μην ειναι ο πρωταθλητης.αυτη που ειναι πρωταθλητες συγουρα εχουν καλα περιστερια.μπορει ομος και καπιος που να εχει βγει νουμερο 20 στην τελικη καταταξη αλλα να εχει και αυτος καπια καλα περιστερια.αλλα να μιονεκτη στο συνολο.λαζαρε αυτα που πηρα εγω απο τον σερακη ειναι γιαβρια απο γονεα ασσο που εβγαλε στο παρελθον.θα βαλω φωτο.δες την σελιδα του βερανη την εχω γραψει δες ποσους ασους εχει στο παρελθον αλλα δες και που ειναι στην γενικη καταταξη.για τα χρηματα που λες ναι πρεπει να τα χοσεις χονδρα.αλλα μην ξεχνας και την πρωσοπικη φιλια που εχουμαι καπιοι περιστεραδες μεταξη μας.αλλο τωρα εχω χρονους που κανουν η αλοι απο αποσταση 80 χιλιομετρων.εχω και τους δικους μου χρονους .λαζαρε ειμε πολη κοντα.φιλε μου θελω να παω στους αγωνες αλλα δεν μπορω να αγωνιστω με τα δακτιλιδια που εχει ο σερακης στα περιστερια που με εδωσε.και ενα ακομα φιλε μου.το κοστος στον χρονο που μου ειπαι φιλος μου που συμετεχη στους αγωνες(μανιατσης νικολαος θα τον βρεις στα αποτελεσματα της ομοσπονδιας) ειναι γυρο στα 3000-4000Ε.και αν τελικα δεν παω θα ειναι για οικονομικους λογους η θα σε πω την ατακα του αειμνηστου  καλογηρου.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΥΓΕ.αυτα φιλε λαζαρε γραψε θελω να δω το πως κανουμε της ρατσες?

----------


## lazaros

Φίλε Νίκο έχεις μπερδέψει μερικά πράγματα ή μάλλον σε έχουν μπερδέψει.
Όταν σου λέω για τον Ασλανίδη και γενικά για τα λεγόμενα One Loft Race  και ότι ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ μπορείς να κερδίσεις και εσύ μου απαντάς για άσσους και 30 % μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει. 
Τι είναι αυτά τα λεγόμενα One  Loft Race?
Κάποιος εκτροφέας αναλαμβάνει, (διαθέτει της εγκαταστάσεις του ή συνήθως φτιάχνει καινούργιες) να διοργανώσει ένα μίνι πρωτάθλημα.
Όποιος θέλει να πάρει μέρος σε αυτό το πρωτάθλημα στέλνει τα περιστέρια του σε ηλικία 25-35 ημερών.
Γιατί αυτό? Για να μην έχουν βγει έξω από το κουμάσι τους, αν είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουν δει ούτε έξω τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο.
Πρέπει να μάθουν ότι το σπίτι τους είναι αυτό.(Του Ασλανίδη στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.)
Το περιστέρι πρέπει να έχει κάνει το εμβόλιο της παραμυξοίωσης τουλάχιστον ή ότι άλλο εμβόλιο θέλει και επιβάλλει το κάθε κράτος.(Η κίνα θέλει και σαλμονέλλα και εβλογιά).
Να έχει δακτυλίδι από αναγνωρισμένο σύλλογο ,με έτος το έτος διεξαγωγής  του αγώνα,κάρτα ιδιοκτησίας και το pedigree.
Δεν είναι αναγκαίο νε έχει πάρει μέρος σε αγώνες του εν λόγω συλλόγου.
Αφου μαζέψει όσα περιστέρια θα πάρουν μέρος(συνήθως για 30-45 ημέρες) αρχίζουν οι προπονήσεις.

----------


## lazaros

Τι προπονήσεις?
Στην αρχή αφήνουν τα περιστέρια να βγουν μόνα τους έξω να ερευνήσουν το χώρο τους.
Αφου μάθουν μερικές μέρες, τα βγάζουν πρωι και απόγευμα για 30-45 λεπτά καθέ φορά με το ζόρι όλα.
Όταν γίνουν 4-5 μηνών αρχίσουν οι προπονήσεις σε διάφορες αποστάσεις(10-20-40-80χλμ.)και πάντα προς την κατεύθυνση των αγώνων.
Μετά από αυτές της προπονήσεις αρχίσουν οι αγώνες, 5-6 συνήθως.
Τα χιλιόμετρα για τους  συγκεκριμένους αγώνες είναι 120-155-210-290-445 ο τελευταίος αγώνας.
Στον τελευταίο αγώνα το περιστέρι που τερματίζει πρώτο είναι πρωταθλητής.
Στους άλλους αγώνες ας τερμάτιζε τελευταίο.
Στον τελικο αγώνα είναι πρώτο, τελείωσε είναι πρωταθλητής.
Υπάρχει και το πρωτάθλημα των άσσων που είναι τα περιστέρια που έχουν τους καλύτερους χρόνους στους αγώνες( όχι στην προπονήσεις).

Μετά τον τελικό αγώνα τα περιστέρια βγαίνουν σε πληστηριασμό.

Το χρηματικό ποσό που παίρνει το κάθε περιστέρι μοιράζεται μεταξύ του ιδιοκτήτη και αυτού που διοργανώνει τον αγώνα.

----------


## lazaros

Κάτι είπες Νίκο για το περιστέρι του Σεράκη ότι δεν μπορεί να αγωνιστεί.
Ποιός στο είπε αυτό?

Αν το περιστέρι έχει δακτυλίδι νόμιμο(από τον σύλλογο),δεν έχει βγει έξω από το κουμάσι του(για τους γνωστούς λόγους) και σου δώσει ο Σεράκης κάρτα ιδιοκτησίας και το pedigree, παίρνεις κανονικά μέρος σε αυτούς τους αγώνες(Ασλανίδη).

Αυτό που σου λέω το κάνουν πάρα πολλή οι Κινέζοι που παίρνουν μέρος σε αγώνες στην Ευρώπη.

Επειδή είναι μεγάλες οι αποστάσεις για να φέρουν περιστέρια από εκεί ,προτιμούν και αγοράζουν περιστέρια από το Βέλγιο, Ολλανδία,πιτσούνια και δεν κάνουν ούτε τον κόπο να έρθουν στο Βέλγιο για να δουν το περιστέρι που αγόρασαν. 

Τα αναλαμβάνουν όλα τα εκτροφεία από τα οποία τα αγόρασαν.

Να τους κάνουν τα εμβόλια και να τα στείλουν στα One Loft Race που τους υποδεικνύουν οι νέοι ιδιοκτήτες.

Τα One Loft Race είναι καινούργια μόδα,έχουν γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Γιατί έγιναν?
Υπήρχε και υπάρχει μια διαμάχη μεταξύ των ταχυδρομάδων για το ποιός έχει τα καλύτερα περιστέρια.
Ο ένας κατηγορεί τον άλλο ή αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι κάτι ''κόλπα'' ξέρεις θεμιτά ή αθέμιτα για αυτό κερδίζεις στους αγώνες.

Ενώ στους  One Loft Race όλα τα περιστέρια κάνουν την ίδια προπόνηση,παίρνουν την ίδια διατροφή και το κυριώτερο τερματίζουν στο ίδιο κουμάσι.

Και σε αυτούς τους αγώνες διακρίνεται το περιστέρι που πραγματικά αξίζει.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

για το πιο πανο ποστ αναφερομουν στους αγωνες των συλογων.απλος δεν το διευκρινησα.για τον ασλανιδη που κανει αγωνες ξερω πηγα απο εκει και μηλησα μαζη του γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα.κοιτα τη γινεται.με αυτα τα περιστερια δεν μπορω να αγωνιστω γιατι εχουν δακτυλιδη του ετους 2009.θελει για να μπορεις να αγωνιστης ενα απλο δακτυλιδη κληστου τυπου του 2010.απλα στους αγωνες του ασλανιδη υθελα να παω για να δω τη δηνατοτιτες εχουν τα περιστερια που πηρα.ετσι ακριβος γινεται με τους αγωνες του ασλανιδη οπως τα γραφεις.και να συμπληροσω οτι πληρωνεις συμετοχη 25Ε για καθε περιστερι

----------


## lazaros

Παπαγαλάκια Κωνσταντίνε είναι μια ομάδα περιστεριού.
Το λέμε παπαγαλάκι γιατί έχει μικρό ράμφος και μας θυμίζει παπαγαλάκι.(Για τους Ελληνες)
Έχει και ένα φιόγκο μπροστά στο λαιμό και οι Γάλλοι το λένε και gravates.
Οι Άγγλοι πάλη τα λένε Owls κουκουβάγιες.
Το πρώτο μαυροκάπι(μαύρα καπάκια-φτερά)
Το δεύτερο άσπρο μαυροούρι (μαύρη ουρά)
Το τρίτο μαυροαλαντζάς(Το περισσότερο χρώμα μαύρο-το ιδανικό-με άσπρα στίγματα).

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Παπαγαλάκια Κωνσταντίνε είναι μια ομάδα περιστεριού.
> Το λέμε παπαγαλάκι γιατί έχει μικρό ράμφος και μας θυμίζει παπαγαλάκι.(Για τους Ελληνες)
> Έχει και ένα φιόγκο μπροστά στο λαιμό και οι Γάλλοι το λένε και gravates.
> Οι Άγγλοι πάλη τα λένε Owls κουκουβάγιες.
> Το πρώτο μαυροκάπι(μαύρα καπάκια-φτερά)
> Το δεύτερο άσπρο μαυροούρι (μαύρη ουρά)
> Το τρίτο μαυροαλαντζάς(Το περισσότερο χρώμα μαύρο-το ιδανικό-με άσπρα στίγματα).


Καλά είναι πανέμορφα ειδικά το πρώτο.Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση.

----------


## lazaros

Και κάτι ακόμα Νίκο που το είχα γράψει από εχθές αλλά δεν ξέρω πως χάθηκαν.

Σου είπε ο φίλος σου (μανιατσης νικολαος ) ότι θέλει 3000-4000 ευρώ τον χρόνο και σε απογοήτευσε.

Ωραίος φίλος είναι.

Δεν σου είπε όμως πόσα περιστέρια έχει?

100-200-300 κομμάτια?  

Σε τι αποστάσεις παίρνει μέρος? (Μικρές-μεσαίες-μεγάλες).

Προφανώς σε όλες,με το ανάλογο κόστος.

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεις πολλά πουλιά.

Θέλεις 5 ζευγάρια που θα τρέχεις στους αγώνες εναλλάξ και μόνο στης μικρές αποστάσεις.

Και θα έχεις και άλλα 5-6 ζευγάρια τα καλά σου(δικά σου ή θα αγοράσεις ή θα σου χαρίσουν) από τα οποία θα βγάζεις πιτσούνια.

----------


## lazaros

Αφου θα τρέχεις σε αγώνες πρέπει να αγοράσεις ένα ηλεκτρονικό ρολόι(αυτό έχει κάποιο κόστος αλλά όχι μεγάλο).

Θα παίρνεις τα πιτσούνια και θα τους κάνεις της προπονήσεις σου,όπως ξέρεις εσύ.

Αφού μεγαλώσουν αρκετά θα τα βάζεις να συναγωνίζονται με τα περιστέρια που ''τρέχεις'' στους αγώνες του συλλόγου σου.

Θα τα χρονομετράς με το ηλεκτρονικό ρολόι κανονικά σαν να είναι σε αγώνες και θα κρατάς αρχείο.

Από τα αποτελέσματα που θα βγάλεις θα κρατάς πάντα τα 5 πρώτα αρσενικά και τα 5 πρώτα θυληκά και θα φτιάχνεις πάλλη 5 ζευγάρια για τους  αγώνες του συλλόγου.

Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα διώχνεις.

----------


## lazaros

Από τα πιτσούνια που θα διώξεις,θα δεις αν είναι κάποια αδέλφια.

Ναι 3-4-5 προέρχονται από το ίδιο ζευγάρι,θα διώξεις και το ζευγάρι αυτό.

Τρέχεις στους αγώνες του συλλόγου με τα 5 ζευγάρια και παίρνεις κάποιες θέσεις.

Τελείωνει η αγωνιστική περίοδο.

Τα περιστέρια σου με τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα 1-2 ζευγάρια τα κάνεις ζευγάρια αναπαραγωγής.

Προσοχή βγάζεις τα 2 καλύτερα αρσενικά και τα 2 καλύτερα θυληκά και τα κάνεις καινούργιο ζευγάρι.

----------


## lazaros

Και μια μικρή συμβουλή.

Όταν πας τα πιτσούνια σε κάποια απόσταση  για προπόνηση καλό είναι να έχουν και κάποια περιστέρια που να έχουν κάνει ήδη αυτήν την απόσταση.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σωστα αυτα που λες και με την ευκερια να σου πω δυο λογια πως ξεκινησα και εφτασα ως εδω.δηλ.να θελω να συμετεχω στους αγωνες.1.για το φιλαρακη μου θα το ρωτησω απο τη αποστασεις περνη μερος και θα στο πω.2.για αυτο που λες πως θα κανω τα ζευγαρια και την εξελιξη των ζευγαριων  ετσι θα κανω.3.μεχρη στιγμης εχω 20 περιστερια αλλα τωρα ολα τα ζευγαρια εχουν αυγα(θα σε δειξω με φωτο οταν με το καλο βγουν οι νεοσσοι)στοχος μου ειναι το πολη να φτασω 50 ταχυδρομους4.απο οτι ειδες σε φωτο που εβαλα το κουμασι θελη φτιαξιμο.ακομα με τενεκεδες ειμαι.5.για το ρολοι για τους αγωνες κανει 700Ε το τρεναρω μπας και βρω κανε μεταχηρησμενω και το παρω μιση τιμη.εβαλα φωτο σε αλο ποστ να δουν τα μελη το ρωλοι.6.οταν εκανα για πρωτη φωρα πεταγμα τα ταχυδρομακια ηταν 2.5 μηνων περιπου.τωρα ειναι 5 μηνων περιστερια(δεν ειχα αλλα μεγαλα και πεταγμενα να αφησω μαζη τους)στο μελον θα εχω αυτα που πεταω τωρα7.πες μας κανα δυο λογια για τα βουτα που εχεις.εχεις και ανεβατορια.εκτος απο της βουτες της ντουσκες ειδα εχεις και βουτα σουλουπια(αυτες ειναι ονομασιες που ετσι τα λεμε στην βορεια ελλαδα)εχω βαλη φωτο απο εναν παιδικο μου φιλο που εχει βουτα και παω εκει για κανε χαβαδακι.δες τα βουτα του.εβαλα φωτο απο τα κουμασια του(δεν εχει μονο βουτα εχει κιαλες ρατσες).λαζαρε και νεκταριε εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι πιο δυσκολο περιστερι στο γιαρεμα δεν υπαρχη.οσο θεαματικα ειναι τοσο δυσκολα γιαρεβουν.πες μας δυο λογια και για αυτα τα περιστερια.Υ.Γ.μιας που εγω δεν ειμαι φαν αυτον τον περιστεριων.

----------


## lazaros

Νίκο είχα δικά μου περιστέρια αρκετά χρόνια και τα είχα φτάσει σε καλό σημείο.

Είχα πάρει από φίλους,είχα αγοράσει από πουλάδικα και γενικά ανεμομαζώματα διαβολοσκορπίσματα.

Παρόλα αυτά είχα φτάσει σε ανεκτό επίπεδο.

Τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια έχω γνωριστεί με δύο άτομα,τον ένα τον ήξερα  30 χρόνια, αλλά φατσικά.(Βασίλης φρατζέσκος-Αστυνόμος-παρατσούκλη).
Τον δεύτερο μέσω αυτού.(Θανάσης Κυριακίδης-θανασάδας-παρατσούκλη).

Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι μου έχουν δώσει και ιδιαίτερα ο Βασίλης καλά πουλιά.

Νταμάρι που το αίμα τους κρατάει από πουλιά του Κρίκη,του Στράτζα,του κουκουβίνου,του Σάββα,του Παπαρήγα,του Κύρος Κύρου,του Παπαργύρη.

Και δουλεμένα στο έπακρο από τον Βασίλη.

Τι θέλω να πω?

Να έχει 8 μποφόρ,ο αέρας να παίρνει πέτρες,να μην μπορούν να πετάξουν καλά-καλά ούτε ταχυδρόμοι και αυτός πάνω όλη η κλούβα.

Να σβήνουν τα πουλιά και σε ύψος και σε μάκρος ,να χάνονται.

Μετά από λίγο τα βλέπεις κοντράρουν στον καιρό έρχονται μερικά,την άλλη μέρα έρχονται μερικά,την επομένη άλλα.

Δεν έρχονται όλα,δεν τον πειράζει,σου λέει αυτά που ήρθαν είναι τα καλύτερα,με αυτά θα συνεχίσω και έχει φτάσει σε ένα επίπεδο που λίγοι στην Ελλάδα έχουν και δεν είναι υπερβολή.

----------


## doubler

πανω σαφτο που λεγατε για τους αγωνες οταν καιποιοσ συμετεχει με 1 περιστερι  μετραει ο χρονος του περιστεριου η γινεται κατι αλλο????

----------


## lazaros

Το φτερό που μου είπες,τι φτερό έχουν?

Αυτές που μου έχουν δώσει οι φίλοι έχουν όρθιο ανέβασμα,νευρικό-έντονο παλαμάκι στα πρώτα μέτρα,ανοικτή ουρά (βεντάλια),ανοίγματα,υπάκου  ες(δεν χρησιμοποιώ γιαγαντί),
και με καλό πεσό(όχι όλες για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο) αλλά οι περισσότερες ''σφυράνε'' στο πέσιμο.

Τα δικά μου,τα παλιά είναι κλασσικά λοκατζάκια,(γύρω-γύρω όλοι στη μέση ο Μανώλης),αλλά μου αρέσουν και αυτά και δεν τα έχω διώξει.

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, συγνώμη για το ύφος μου, αλλά γίνεται χαμός εδώ μέσα! Χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα, και το μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα είναι μόνο εσείς να καταλαβαίνετε τί λέτε.

Σας παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ, μην μπλέκετε τα θέματα. Σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ δεν έχει νόημα η προσωπική συζήτηση μεταξύ μελών.

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που γράφετε, αλλά για να καταλαβαίνουν και οι άλλοι, και όχι μόνο εσείς, πρέπει να συζητάτε τα θέματα ξεχωριστά. Π.χ. σε αυτό το θέμα πρέπει να μιλάτε ΜΟΝΟ για ράτσες, στο θέμα των ταχυδρομικών περιστεριών ΜΟΝΟ για ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια, και γενικώς κάθε θέμα να συζητιέται ξεχωριστά, γιατί στην κυριολεξία χανόμαστε! Έχει φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημέιο αυτή η συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση, ώστε πλέον δεν μπορώ να τη διαχωρίσω. Σας παρακαλώ, μην το συνεχίζετε έτσι, γιατί χάνεται ο λόγος για τον οποίο γράφετε στο φόρουμ, για να μοιραστείτε δηλαδή τις γνώσεις σας με άλλους.

Κυρίως, μην ξεχνάτε οτι γράφετε σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ, και είναι ύψιστης σημασίας να καταλαβαίνουν τα άλλα μέλη για τί θέμα συζητάτε κάθε φορά. Π.χ. πιάσατε τώρα συζήτηση για πετάγματα. Κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να βρει αυτό το θέμα, γιατί το συζητάτε εκεί που θα έπρεπε να μιλάτε για ράτσες.

Επομένως, σας παρακαλώ, καταλάβετέ με!

----------


## xXx

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από lazaros
> 
> Της βούτες βασίλη της κατεβάζω με της άλλες βούτες από της διπλανές κλούβες.
> 
> Είμαι πάνω σε τριώροφο, δεν με κλείνει τίποτα, τα πουλιά όπου και να πετάνε βλέπουν το στίγμα τους συν ότι είναι υπάκουες.
> 
> Τα παπαγαλάκια τα σβουράω στο τέλος της ημέρας για να μαζέψω τίποτα που μου έχει χαθεί και δεν το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι.
> 
> Δεν τα έχω φωτογραφία.
> ...



Κωνσταντίνε ότι βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία σε χρώμα καφέ-λευκό είναι παπαγαλάκια και τα χρησιμοποιούν να κατεβάζουν τις βούτες

----------


## Alexandros

Μια μεγαλύτερη φωτογραφία από τα παπαγαλάκια.

----------


## lazaros

> Μια μεγαλύτερη φωτογραφία από τα παπαγαλάκια.


Αγγλική Ονομασία: Old German Owl.
Γαλλική Ονομασία: Ancien Cravaté Allemand.
Γερμανική Ονομασία: Altdeutsches Mövchen

----------


## Niva2gr

Επειδή με αναγκάζετε να το κάνω αυτό, απο εδώ και πέρα οποιοδήποτε ποστ είναι άσχετο με το θέμα "Ράτσες περιστεριών" θα διαγράφεται χωρίς καμία άλλη προειδοποίηση. Το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και στα άλλα θέματα, αν δω οτι δεν διατηρείτε τη συζήτηση όπως πρέπει.

Εδώ ανοίξατε ένα θέμα σχετικό με ταχύτητες και αποστάσεις, το οποίο το μετέφερα εδώ: viewtopic.php?f=54&t=2168

----------

